# Non refrigerated milk -- Do over



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Ok I wanted to start this thread over everyone seems to think I'm talking about something other
than real milk. So I took some pictures and wanted to start over. This is real milk that needs
no refrigeration it's 1%. I have been told that milk can be canned so this must something like that 


I tried it and it taste ok to me. This has an exp date of May 18 2017 but I don't know how old it already is 


Nice if your going camping or something


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Found something similar at Dollar Tree. Got powdered milk as well.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

This is not anything new. It started out as a german product in the 80's and the package is a composite foil/cardboard. Works really well. At our food lion in addition to getting quart packages of white milk we can also get a 3 pack of mini choco milks.


----------



## OrneryOldBat (Feb 10, 2017)

I keep box milk in my 6 mo. pantry rotation, but not for long-term storage. We mostly use milk to make yogurt and box milk, being ultra pasteurized doesn't IMO make very good yogurt. I have Nido in my 1 year pantry rotation for yogurt and cooking along with canned condensed and evaporated milk which work well as cream for coffee or over hot cereal.


----------



## OldHorseman (Feb 17, 2017)

.

- If it doesn't start turnin' into cheese after a couple days at room temp, it's *not* real milk... Even if it did originally come from a cow. :devil:

.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

OldHorseman said:


> .
> 
> - If it doesn't start turnin' into cheese after a couple days at room temp, it's *not* real milk... Even if it did originally come from a cow. :devil:
> 
> .


You ever stopped to ask yourself why milk curdles?
One answer, bacteria.
It makes perfect sense to refrigerate jugs of milk that are constantly opened and closed, allowing all kinds of bacteria in. You want to slow any growth for as long as possible.
However, when we're talking about a 100% pasteurized(all bacteria killed off) liquid kept inside a 100% air-tight container, there's no bacteria present to slow the growth of, and therefore no refrigeration necessary.

Yes, the boxes of milk are indeed real milk, straight from nature's tap, and sterilized for your protection. :-D


----------



## OldHorseman (Feb 17, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> One answer, bacteria.


- And enzymes. Both part of what makes real milk the superfood that it is. Killing the probiotic bacteria and breaking down the enzymes ruins much of the effective nutritional value... It also leaves you with dead bacteria, which aren't harmful, but settle into an unpleasant sludge in the bottom of your milk jug unless you homogenize the milk to keep it suspended. But that breaks the milkfat particles down to where they can get through the gut into the bloodstream, rather than being digested into nutrient components... Thus milkfat, one of the most beneficial parts of milk, becomes essentially a toxin... Which is why, after millennia of consuming 6% fat milk without much heart disease, we're suddenly told 2% is too much, and we should go with skim!

.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I do not like the taste but then I do not like milk in cardboard cartons. Common in Europe since the lat 70's . Available in most stores in the US it does have some uses in lunches or camping . Would not buy for long term storage - longer than date on box. Buy powdered which is cheaper and has a longer shelf life or metal canned. I trust the metal canned milk for longer shelf life. 

I know many who if they try whole milk that has been pasteurized and then cooled , stored in a glass container and tasting great to me do not like it. Many have never had whole milk so it taste funny to them.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yep it is real milk. And when the Army served it to us , In the dessert at the High temp of the day. We had our doubts but it did not kill any of us. The flavored stuff tasted better hot.


----------

